# Colt Woodsman Serial Number confirmation



## Quartersawn88 (Jan 12, 2022)

I have a Colt Woodman Match Target that has a five digit serial number followed by and S. After checking the serial number directory, it looks to have been manufactured in 1925. Did Colt make the Match Target that resembles a Colt 45 in that year? All I am finding is a rounded barrel model.


----------



## OldGnome (Oct 4, 2014)

Did you try Colt's serial number lookup? It's here: Colt's Manufacturing LLC

Moreover, Colt's Web site also says "If further information is needed about your firearm or a Historical Letter, contact Colt Archive Services." They're here: Colt's Manufacturing LLC


----------



## bobrayburn (7 mo ago)

Woodsman serial numbers are very confusing. 12345-S, 12345S, and 012345S are all legitimate serial numbers but from different years.


----------

